# Worm in pleco's mouth



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

My rubberlip doesn't attach to the glass that often so I don't see his mouth much. Just now I was in the room and he was attached so I was looking at his mouth. I noticed a tiny white worm, like a pinworm in a mammal, moving around inside his mouth. What do I do? Is this going to be a catastrophe or is it an easy fix? Is it something I even need to worry about (I assume it is, parasites aren't good for any other living creature I assume its the same for fish)?

Jeez........its one thing after another. My husband's going to kill me now that I have to buy yet more medicine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

Could it have been some kind of food or something he found in the substrate or on a piece of decor?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh no, I saw that mother wiggling and moving about. There was no mistaking it, it was a worm for sure. It looked just like a pinworm.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

EWWW


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

Could it be an anchor worm?

Check out This Site for pictures.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

There was no pic, but I googled it. Anchor worm is greenish brown according to a couple sites. This worm was white............It looked exactly like a pin worm.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Wait, I just saw another site that said its grey......but it did NOT look like the pic.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

http://www.emedicine.com/med/images/18381.jpg

It looked like these. It was about a millimeter? I'm not good with metrics..........maybe an eighth of an inch?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't feed live foods btw....if thats of any importance. AND, he's not acting strange or in pain or unhealthy. I don't see any bulges or spots or redness anywhere either. And, where the worm was, his mouth wasn't red or sore. It looked like the normal very pale pinkish white that a pleco mouth looks like. It took me a minute to notice it and if I'd not been specifically examining his mouth I never would have seen it. I was looking so closely because I'd never had a chance to see his mouth before so it was interesting.....and then I saw something moving on one side and not the other. As I looked closer I saw it was a teeny tiny worm................freaky.


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

i'd suggest doing Nothing.............. if the fish is not showing any signs of distress and is in good health let it go. what you saw might just be a normal never know it might not have been a worm after all it might have been its tongue or possibly something else that is suppose to be in the fishies mouth.

if you do medicate remove the rubebrlip to a seperate tank. no use medicating a whole tank of fish for the ailments of one fish...


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Did it look like this?

http://www.vergari.com/Acquariofilia/fotoacquari/planaria_01set2004_01.jpg

If so, it is probably planaria that was on the glass and the pleco just happened to get it. They are harmless, however they are usually an indication of overfeeding.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

It definately could have been that dwool!!

Okay, as per Rob and Dwool, I'm going to keep a close eye. It didn't seem to be bothering him, he shows no signs of any ailments or parasitic infection (blisters, lumps, redness, weight loss, etc). I'll leave it be for now.

Thanks guys. If anything changes I'll be back with more questions.

I may cut back a bit on feeding too, just in case. I feed twice a day......think its best to cut out one feeding or just cut back the amount that I feed during the feedings?


----------

